# Texteingabe des Benutzers in der GUI verwenden



## IMB (6. Jan 2009)

Ich möchte Text, den ein Benutzer meines Programms eingibt nutzen. Dazu muss ich erstmal drankommen... Bisher habe ich nur rausgefunden, wie das Programm merkt, dass etwas eingegeben wurde. Aber es muss doch möglich sein, Text beispielsweise aus einem JTextComponent rauszuholen.
Oder??


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2009)

genau,
getText()
heißt diese gut versteckte Methode


----------



## Vayu (6. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau,
> getText()
> heißt diese gut versteckte Methode



 :###   :lol:


----------



## IMB (6. Jan 2009)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> genau,
> getText()
> heißt diese gut versteckte Methode



Okay, also eine etwas anspruchsvollere Frage:

JTextComponent ist ja eine abstrakte Klasse.
Wie schaffe ich es diese zu verwenden, so dass ich schließlich Texteingaben verarbeiten kann, oder welche anderen Klassen sind geeignet dies zu tun?


----------



## Vayu (6. Jan 2009)

JTextField

Tip: Falls du Eclipse benutzt, klicke auf JTextComponent -> Strg + t
damit siehst du alle Klassen, die die ausgewählte klasse implementieren


----------



## IMB (6. Jan 2009)

Ah, das funktioniert... Vielleicht wird es mir doch noch gelingen einen Satz reinzukriegen.


----------

